# Find out what week/month and in which factory your Apple computer was manufactured



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Where was your Mac made, in which factory, and what week/month?

Enter here and behold:

http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html

btw all the provisos about sharing such information on the internet apply.

.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for this – worked like a charm, now I know more of the intimate details about my baabies.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

neat, here's what mine came up with:

Name: Mac mini
Model: Mxxxx Mac mini 1.25Ghz 
Bus speed: 167MHz
*Factory: YM (China (Hon Hai = Foxconn) Configured in Czech Republic?)*
Model introduced: 2005
Production year: 2005
Production week: 12 (March)
*Production number: 5478 (within this week)*

good ol number 5478
nothing wrong with this one


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

You can also use http://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutidentitycard/index.html which is a downloadable application and it grabs your Serial number automagically.


----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

My MacBookPro, serial number W8610XXXVJ1 breaks down as follows.
W8=China
6=2006
10=week 10
xxx=the real serial number
VJ1=configuration code

BTW, no heat issues, no screen buzz, very light CPU whine (I have to put my ear about 3 inches from the upper left corner of the keyboard to hear it)


----------



## clearNET (Apr 11, 2004)

Kewl...my cousin just bought his first Mac a MacMini (fantastic deal/sale at bestbuy for $499.99 clearance brand new not demo! for the 1.42gz/bt/512mb/80gb/dvc/cdrw machine.....we set it up together...punched this website on his laptop while were waiting for the intial startup and registration process to complete...it indicated its a G4 1.5 (the unadvertised model)...low and behold it did end up being it.

Serial number: YMxxxxxUTAA 
Name: Mac mini
Model: Mxxxx Mac mini 1.5GHz 
Bus speed: 167MHz
Factory: YM (China (Hon Hai = Foxconn) Configured in Czech Republic?)

Model introduced: 2005
Production year: 2005
Production week: 37 (September)
Production number: 3496 (within this week)

neat!


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

This is pretty cool, the apple-history.com is great resource for checking out older mac configs.

got the URL wrong initially (edit)


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

jdurston said:


> This is pretty cool, the history-apple.com is great resource for checking out older mac configs.


Is that the same site as apple-history.com?


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*tells me nada of course because the MB has been replaced LOL*

Been there than done that in another thread Once The MB has been replaced along with the PS the original Serial number returns nada on these kinds of programs 
Applecare knows my originial serial number and they evidently know that my MB/PS have been replaced on that platform
My applecare on this G5iMac will indeed be covered under the Serial Number that was part of it original incarnation in China in the week of Nov 8/2004
Replace this MB or that PS ? we at apple could care less but you are covered until Nov 11,2007 regardless . Please contact us at 1-800-263-3394

I hope that you all consider that this post is very very very tounge in cheek


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

no but it seems to rely on much of Apple-history.com for much of its backbroungd

........... brian


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*My Rev A Dualie*

*Serial number:* _none o' yer beeswax_ 
*Name:* Power Macintosh G5 (First model)
*Model:* M9032 PowerMac G5 2.0GHz-DP Drive=Superdrive
*Bus speed:* 1.0GHz
*Factory:* YM (China (Hon Hai = Foxconn) Configured in Czech Republic?)

*Model introduced:* 2003
*Production year:* 2003
*Production week:* 38 (September)
*Production number:* 23546 (within this week)


----------



## vectra (Jan 23, 2003)

Name: Power Macintosh G4 (Digital Audio)
Model: M7681 PowerMac G4 733MHz 
Bus speed: 133MHz
Factory: XB (ElkGrove/Sacramento, California)
URL: Technical specifications by apple-history.com code_to_number: 1WC - W8604M7DU2N

Model introduced: 2001
Production year: 2001
Production week: 09 (March)
Production number: 2188 (within this week)


----------



## JeremusCaesar (Feb 15, 2006)

My pride and joy...

Model: Mxxxx PowerBook G4 1.5GHz 
Bus speed: 167MHz
Screen size: 12 inch
Factory: 4H (China)code_to_number: 050 - YM5122P7RHU
Production year: 2005
Production week: 12 (March)
Production number: 170 (within this week)

And then there's this...

Name: iMac G3 (Slot Loading)
Model: Mxxxx iMac G3 350MHz 
Bus speed: 100MHz
Screen size: 15 inch
Factory: SG (Singapore)
Model introduced: 1999
Production year: 2000
Production week: 04 (January)
Production number: 13427 (within this week)


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

to anyone with a macbook pro
does anyone have one produced in the first week?
that would be cool


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jonmon said:


> to anyone with a macbook pro
> does anyone have one produced in the first week?
> that would be cool


Talk about yer "Rev A."


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Chealion, the Coconut sw doesn't detail the place of production for my PB, whereas the other piece of sw (originally 'Serienummer', I believe) does - Taiwan.

I take it coconutidentityCard works fine for you?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jonmon said:


> to anyone with a macbook pro
> does anyone have one produced in the first week?
> that would be cool


The site told me my MacBook Pro was too new to be included at this time.


----------

